# [SOLVED] Dvd recorder no audio



## slimjim56 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just recently pruchased a dvd player, recorder I can record but doesn't have audio, if I play a purchased dvd or rental it works fine don't know if connections or dvd's I'm using dvd-r disc are the problem


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Dvd recorder no audio*

What are you trying to record?


----------



## psd123 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Dvd recorder no audio*

what brand is the dvd player that you bought


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Dvd recorder no audio*

What kind if input audio connection are you using for the DVD recorder (analog, digital coax, optical)?


----------



## slimjim56 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Dvd recorder no audio*

Thanks I got it right


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Dvd recorder no audio*

How did you resolve it?


----------



## slimjim56 (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried a few different combonations till I figured it out thanks


----------

